# Do InstantCake and other DVRUpgrade CDs have the OS on them?



## field4kids (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a TiVo with a hard drive that's died. Do the InstantCake and other CDs sold by DVRUpgrade contain the TiVo OS so I don't need a backup of my current TiVo?

Also, will the same installation CD/image work for different Series 2 Tivo units? Specifically I have a TiVo brand TCD54000 and a Humax T800. Can I upgrade them both using the same CD or image?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## glebne (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, InstantCake has the OS. I have a DirecTV Series 2 HDVR2 and loaded a clean 320GB hard drive using InstantCake and it booted fine in my Tivo.

Note that the instructions list a very specific configuration for connecting to the various IDE connections. This was a little inconvenient for me as I have my CD ROM on a secondary IDE channel. Anyhow, turns out the configuration is flexible. You have the option of using the "Advanced" mode which allows you to specific where your Tivo drive is.

Lastly, I *strongly* recommend disconnecting all of you system drives as a one letter typo could ruin your whole day!


----------



## field4kids (Dec 12, 2006)

Has anyone use the "DVRupgrade Universal TiVo Upgrade CD" from DVRUpgrade? Is this just a bootable CD with no TiVo OS image?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, only InstantCake has the TiVo software.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

field4kids said:


> Also, will the same installation CD/image work for different Series 2 Tivo units? Specifically I have a TiVo brand TCD54000 and a Humax T800. Can I upgrade them both using the same CD or image?


No? Pretty sure the answer is No. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4038343&&#post4038343


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Definately no for Standalones, except 7.x on 140/240 and 130/230 units.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

So if someone buys a new hard disk drive and wants to load software from a CD, MSFtools won't do it? Only Instant Cake will do it?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

KDX said:


> So if someone buys a new hard disk drive and wants to load software from a CD, MSFtools won't do it? Only Instant Cake will do it?


If you use MFSTools you must have your original working drive (or a previously made backup of it. Or one grabbed from the net).

Using IC, you don't need a working drive or backup.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

So, in other words, no free ride? 

I have a Samsung SIR-4080R (two actually) and just want to replace the original drive with a larger hard drive. Would I have to throw the original drive in a PC along with the new, larger hard drive if I used MSFtools? Does it basically do a Norton ghost image to image copy of sorts???


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, you are correct. Take a look at these instructions that are pretty detailed: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

KDX said:


> Does it basically do a Norton ghost image to image copy of sorts???


Yes, but don't get any ideas of using Ghost. It won't work.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you for the information. I had read that page, but did not grasp the need to have the original DirecTiVo drive in the computer as well.

So basically, it would be like having a PC with a small hard drive, buying a large hard drive, connecting them up in a PC, booting with Nortong ghost, ghosting over the drive onto the new / large hard drive, then just having the same thing, just more free space on the drive (in PC terms)?

Is the InstantCake CD menu driven or does it require command promt entries?

I have one DVR that has enough room to record a 30 minute show and that is it, so I am far behind on getting it swapped out.

Thank you again for all the information.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh, no problem. I understand it is a linux environment, not Windows. If it was Windows, I may have upgraded a year ago.  The linux part throws me off.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

To upgrade your drive by copying it, you must enter commands as listed in the instructions. With Instantcake, it tells you where to hook up the CD drive and new TiVo drive. Then it just prompts you to answer a couple of questions. Then it does its thing. It is pretty simple. As long as you can handle hooking up drives to your PC, you should be able to use Instantcake.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

I am A+ certified on PC's, but F+ on linux. 

I guess I just need to try the MSFtools and see if it will work. If I can't get it to work, then I can move on to InstantCake.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The instructions are well written. You really do not need to know any linux if you follow the instructions.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

KDX said:


> Oh, no problem. I understand it is a linux environment, not Windows. If it was Windows, I may have upgraded a year ago.  The linux part throws me off.


It is almost like this...

Are you going to make one drive or 2

yes: one drive

Then you run a few miles. [optional] Then just replace the New Drive with the old one which is still in the TiVo.

Edit: Never mind, you was not talking about Instantcake


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

KDX said:


> I am A+ certified on PC's, but F+ on linux.
> 
> I guess I just need to try the MSFtools and see if it will work. If I can't get it to work, then I can move on to InstantCake.


Don't sweat the linux command, it is no more painful then working with DOS. As said, the instructions work just fine and if you are not sure about the command just post how you plan to type it and somebody will proof read it for you.

mark


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool. That sounds great. Thanks for the help on the InstantCake Leon Wilkinson.

I made the MSFTools CD and will try it. The NFL game is coming on and I don't have room to record it, so I must (GASP!) watch it live.

Thank you.


----------



## KDX (Jun 3, 2006)

Well...

When I took the DVR cover off and half the hard drive brackets screws off, Santa started in on me about how all this should wait until after Christmas. So when I start mentioning MSFTools, buying InstantCake, buying a new hard disk drive, etc., she started getting upset and asks me why can't I just wait until after Chrsitmas. Apparently Sants has been to an upgrade site and bought something for me for Christmas, so I just bolted it back together!

Thanks for all the help, gentlemen! I am sure I will need it for the second one eventually.


----------

